# Dislocated Thumb = Nerve Damage?



## Shredr (Sep 13, 2009)

Don't go over the bars at 20 mph & land in a rock field...
Needing some advice: Is nerve damage temporary? Injury is 9 days old.

I only have partial feeling now in my thumb- it's about 60-70% numb. Thumb still stiff & can only move it about 10%. Still splinted. 
Doctor's haven't really told me much either. 
Some of my online research states that ligament & nerve damage is common with dislocations, but it never says how long it takes to regain total feeling & use again.

I'm concerned about certain things: Full mobility & grip strength returning & regaining full sensation?
Hard to work, MTB or lift weights (or do much of anything!) without a good strong grip.

Anyone ever experienced this condition? 
How long total recovery time? 
Is nerve damage temporary?

Thanks!


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

In may of 2008 I mangled my left index finger in a large ventilation fan. Luckily the tendons were intact, but I did take 17 stitches and the nerves were all [email protected] up. Since that is my front brake finger I was very concerned. The nerve damage was very strange. Once the numbness started to pass I would experience a fiery tingle whenever it got hit. It's hard to explain really, as tingle doesn't do it justice. Anyway, the strength came back quickly, although the finger would burn/tingle if I hit rough sections of the trial. Two years later there is still noticeable loss of feeling, but the burn is mostly gone unless I hit the spot where the cut was deepest. One thing I learned from this is that all the nerves in your body, except your spinal cord, have a coating that facilitates regeneration. I think that all peripheral nerve injuries heal eventually but it might take some time. Like I said strength came back pretty soon.


----------



## Shredr (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks! That really helps.

Mine too has a weird numbness/tingling/partial sensation, only on the tip.
It's hard to really describe. The whole thumb is still stiff.

Doc told me after 2 weeks to mildly move the injured tip around with my fingers.

No Doctor was really clear on when full feeling would return tho.


----------



## Shredr (Sep 13, 2009)

*Nerve Damage Going Away...*

Follow up: In case anyone experiences a thumb dislocation-

12 days after the accident the feeling is starting to slowly return, so the nerves are repairing themselves. Expect to sleep ALOT while the body is recovering.
There is still considerable stiffness, but that also is getting better day by day.
I figure that is from some ligament damage
Movement is only about 40% of normal.

I was able to ride 8 days after the accident with the thumb in a splint. Just easy pavement. Grip was ok.

One weird thing: The entire thumb joint seems to be "loose", & juts out far more than the other hand, if that makes any sense?

I always thought a dislocation was a minor thing.
If this happens to you, take it very seriously & get immediate attention.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Sensation will return...but your thumb is now SUPER WEAK. Mine pops out often and painfully too...old skateboard accident. When falling - keep the thumb together with the rest of the fingers tightly.


----------

